# Last nights frog hunt



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Last night me , my dad , and my uncle went out to get some frogs. I used a slingshot that I had got from ghost in a trade while my dad and uncle used gigs. By the end of the night I had killed 13 frogs and 4 mocosins. My dad and uncle got 13 as well for a grand total of 26. We also missed and scared a good bit off but we had a blast.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you go to devils hammock?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good Hunt!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

We did and that's we're we got all of them


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

looks like frog leg supper time.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Meaty looking frogs! Nice!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm ready to eat them. Some of them look like chicken wings


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yummy, yummy, yummy!!! You fellows did a fine job.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

What's a gig?


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Wow, this poor babies looks realy big and meaty. They realy looks like chicken wings, taste like that too? I never eat a frog.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great Shooting !


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

The frogs are great, and the disposal of the moccasins even better, great hunting!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> What's a gig?


A small multiple tined spear for frogs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> kenyaslinger said:
> 
> 
> > What's a gig?
> ...











Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

well done! what ammo you using for frogs?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Marbles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shots shew. those look delicious happy hunting


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice haul. Post yer frog leg recipe/method of prep


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Videos !!

Loved the first one


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Flower , salt and pepper

Yummy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Trying soaking them in buttermilk for a bit. Makes the flour stick better and cook up nice and crunchy plus adds some flavor. Seriously as good as food gets. 

Wish I had a big plate of those right now!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Meaty looking frogs! Nice!


Good Lord, yes!


----------

